# Stalled gains - SARMS Stack advice



## Skinneykid (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi guys and beefy women,

Could use a little advice on the best dosing and stack for SARMS,

Im using 30mg/day LGD4033 and no longer seeing gains,  going to chuck in Ostarine 15mg/day, and Yk-11 8mg/ day + Mk2866 5mg/day. Do want some RAD-140 but having a time getting it recently.

Any suggestions, could i chuck in some T4  and what dose ? to lean me out a the same time as the Mk2866 usually causes me to over eat in a big way.

I used to like my injectables and oral AAS but have been getting a little furry and simultaneously losing it from where i want, bastard MPB, Fin has stopped any more shedding but killed the sex drive so have decided to jack in the AAS for somthing a little kinder to my scalp.

Additonally i had to quit injectabes as i developed an inflammatory condition withi basicaly means im on  mega high doeses of antihistamines multiple times per day, any injectable peptide or AAS causes hives and pseudoanaphylaxis so im kinda fucked.

Any help or tips appreciated


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2017)

how long have you been taking LGD?

Ostarine is Mk2866.


----------



## Skinneykid (Oct 3, 2017)

My bad I meant mk677 ,been on lgd for 3 months, guess I need a bridge stack


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2017)

Skinneykid said:


> My bad I meant mk677 ,been *on lgd for 3 months*, guess I need a bridge stack



take a break from SARMS.


----------



## Skinneykid (Oct 4, 2017)

anything i can use to fill the gap to minimise loss during break


----------



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 13, 2017)

gonna take 25mg of sarms (ostarine) a day...excited to see how it works


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

I am taking 25mg in a 4-6 week cycle. Now, it's 2 weeks running...


----------



## MaxRight (Jan 20, 2018)

> Im using 30mg/day LGD-4033 and no longer seeing gains,  going to chuck in Ostarine 15mg/day, and Yk-11 8mg/ day + Mk2866 5mg/day. Do want some RAD-140 but having a time getting it recently.
> 
> Any suggestions, could i chuck in some T4  and what dose ? to lean me out a the same time as the Mk2866 usually causes me to over eat in a big way.



Not a bad stack though. I am currently using Ostarine & GW-501516? This duo comes in handy for very specific goals, like cutting. For a muscle producer alone, maybe something else works better. But for cutting the muscle and improving muscle tone, this combo could work wonders. Ostarine is one of those SARMs that is loved because it does everything?burns fat, gains muscle, and builds strength. Ostarine can have potential side effects, such as HPG axis suppression or elevated estradiol levels.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxRight said:


> Not a bad stack though. I am currently using Ostarine & GW-501516? This duo comes in handy for very specific goals, like cutting. For a muscle producer alone, maybe something else works better. But for cutting the muscle and improving muscle tone, this combo could work wonders. Ostarine is one of those SARMs that is loved because it does everything?burns fat, gains muscle, and builds strength. Ostarine can have potential side effects, such as HPG axis suppression or elevated estradiol levels.


You guys can handle dosages that high of LGD? I've been on 5mgs a day for 6 weeks and results have been great. Just like a weak AAS cycle. I tried going up to 10 mgs of LGD one day and my anxiety went thru the roof. I skipped the next day it was so bad. 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2018)

I am currently using --> https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/gear/

RAD-140 and SR-9009


----------

